# Heat mat installation help



## Mockingbird (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi. I have a wooden vivarium with lino Substrate, my heat mat came with little stands to elevate the viv, so I thought I should put it under. Now I've been told this is wrong, should I put it in viv under lino Substrate? Thank you in advance x


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Mockingbird said:


> Hi. I have a wooden vivarium with lino Substrate, my heat mat came with little stands to elevate the viv, so I thought I should put it under. Now I've been told this is wrong, should I put it in viv under lino Substrate? Thank you in advance x


Welcome to the forum.

Pop the heat mat inside the vivarium under the lino. A heat mat will only be of any use outside the vivarium if it( the vivarium ) is made of glass or plastic. A wooden vivarium will not let enough heat through.

Any probes( thermostat and thermometer ) should be placed directly on top of the lino over the heat mat.



Gavin.


----------



## jacklyn (May 19, 2013)

As above, heat mat under the lino, stat directly on top. Ditch the stands they're only rele relevant for plastic or glass 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mockingbird (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank You! Panic over! How do you thread the wire through, it's quite big?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

That will depend on the manufacturer of the vivarium. Most have small grooves cut out the top/bottom of the back panel to allow for easy installation. It's usually just a matter of removing the top popping the cable in and then putting the top back on. A photo of the vivarium in question will help.



Gavin.


----------



## Mockingbird (Sep 12, 2015)

Aah, I see, it's got holes at the top where my husband ran through the wires for thermostat/thermometer. I just thought that's quite a big wire to run from floor to top. It's a viv exotic. Thanks to you both, I'll get my husband to sort it out x


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Mockingbird said:


> Aah, I see, it's got holes at the top where my husband ran through the wires for thermostat/thermometer. I just thought that's quite a big wire to run from floor to top. It's a viv exotic. Thanks to you both, I'll get my husband to sort it out x


I don't know if it is possible but you could turn the back panel upside-down which will make the whole thing look tidier. I might be a problem if you are feeding insects to what ever is in the vivarium as it will be easier to escape. It's certainly not ideal having the cable running from the bottom to the top but you could even do a little DIY and cut a small groove at the bottom corner.



Gavin.


----------



## Mockingbird (Sep 12, 2015)

Great idea!! Thank You for being so helpful x


----------



## Mockingbird (Sep 12, 2015)

Guys I have turned the back upside down and put heat mat under the Substrate. Now I can't keep the temp down? The thermometer reads 35 but stat says 24? I'm calling swell first thing to ask about replacement thermostat. Ive ordered a thermometer to double check. Any ideas?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Mockingbird said:


> Guys I have turned the back upside down and put heat mat under the Substrate. Now I can't keep the temp down? The thermometer reads 35 but stat says 24? I'm calling swell first thing to ask about replacement thermostat. Ive ordered a thermometer to double check. Any ideas?


Thermostat are notorious for being off. You don't have to but it will be useful to calibrate the thermostat using the thermometers reading. The little dial is usually pretty simple to remove and you can then pop it back at the correct temperature. If you don't want to fiddle about with it then just turn the dial back to 22 and it should bring the temperature down. Although 35C is perfectly fine for a Leopard Gecko( I'm guessing that is what it is for? ).



Gavin.


----------



## Mockingbird (Sep 12, 2015)

OK, it got right up to 39 so we think thermostat is broken. 
I will call swell first thing. Thinking I will go for a pulse stat instead. Yes it's for a leopard gecko. 
I think I can live with 35 but 39 is making me concerned so we turned it off for a bit, it's sitting at 32.5 at the moment. 
Thanks for all your help ***128157;


----------



## jacklyn (May 19, 2013)

If its the swell own brand thermostat you bought then bin it, it's useless! I had the exact same problem. Go with either habistat or microclimate they are much better brands. Swell own brand is good for things like substrate and cheap decor but defo not their electrics.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mockingbird (Sep 12, 2015)

jacklyn said:


> If its the swell own brand thermostat you bought then bin it, it's useless! I had the exact same problem. Go with either habistat or microclimate they are much better brands. Swell own brand is good for things like substrate and cheap decor but defo not their electrics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yep, that's the one. I shall get a new one tomorrow  

Tasks


----------



## Mockingbird (Sep 12, 2015)

Meant to say thanks lol


----------

